# What to feed Ranitomeya Froglets?



## Charizard (Oct 22, 2017)

What do you feed Ranitomeya froglets? Are they too small for fruitflies? Should I feed Springtails?
Thanks


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd seed the substrate with springs, and feed dusted FF as the froglets take them.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I start out with just springs for the first week or two. After that I do continue with springs and start adding in FFs as well.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Springtails to start and then after a couple months I add some FF and watch to see if they eat them.


----------

